# Outback On 71 Freeway



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I was headed home from work north on the 71 freeway in sunny southern Califormia at 3:15 Friday and spotted an outback headed south. Was that you?

I was going spend the weekend at Chino Hills state park but it was closed due to fire danger. So the boys and I are caming at Prado regional park just a few minutes from home.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

It wasn't us.

Bill


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Me neither!!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not me...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wasn't me
Though I wish it was to cold here in PA.









Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

not us either

darrel


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wish it was me







No camping this weekend.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Nope, I was busy getting a bad sunburn.
Kevin P.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

It might have been me!

I was staring out the window about that time on Friday watching the snow come down when I had this amazingly vivid daydream that I was pulling the OB down the road on a beautiful sunny day, heading to some incredible destination.

(Que the Twilight Zone music)


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, then it couldn't have been you Morrowmd. Chino Hills and Incredible Destination doesn't go in the same sentence much less dreams.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

h2oman said:


> Well, then it couldn't have been you Morrowmd. Chino Hills and Incredible Destination doesn't go in the same sentence much less dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If its warmer than 50 degrees, it sounds like paradise to me right now!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I wish it was me. It is snowing where I am.

Thor


----------

